# Blizzard fies,oder habe ich was nicht mitbekommen ?



## warstyl3r (6. April 2010)

Hallo habe ich was verpeilt oder naja kriegen die dks,palas und krieger eine schöne legendary waffe  wie  Schattengram und der rest zbs ein schurke wie ich nichts wenn wer ,was weis bitte sagen  . Und wenn wir wirklich nichts bekommen was hält ihr davon?


----------



## trolldich (6. April 2010)

das ist kein freeloot wie die klingen wo in BC gedroppt sind .


----------



## Carcharoth (6. April 2010)

Schurken haben in BC die Blades von Illidan gekriegt. Was neues für andere Klassen gibts wohl erst wieder in Cata


----------



## schäubli (6. April 2010)

warstyl3r schrieb:


> Hallo habe ich was verpeilt oder naja kriegen die dks,palas und krieger eine schöne legendary waffe wie Schattengram und der rest zbs ein schurke wie ich nichts wenn wer ,was weis bitte sagen . Und wenn wir wirklich nichts bekommen was hält ihr davon?



Das sagt EIN SCHURKE?!


----------



## KInstinct (6. April 2010)

"Mami... der Krieger da drüben hat aber einen Kugel mehr Eis bekommen..."

...immer diese Heul-Themen


----------



## Felix^^ (6. April 2010)

tu nicht so als hättest du schattengram im rucksack und könntest es nicht verwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NarYethz (6. April 2010)

ka was du dich aufregst^^
die caster sind eig die einzigen die sich aufregen dürfen.. v.a. die DD-caster.. denn diese haben erst 1x die möglichkeit gehabt, nur diese möglichkeit hatten ca 1% alles spieler, da ja glaube i-wann mal gesagt wurde, dass nur 5% der community das classic-naxx gesehen haben und davon wiederum vllt 10% den stab hatten, wenn überhaupt.. ich glaube atiesh ist das legendary, das weltweit nicht öfter als 1000mal einen besitzer gefunden hat^^


----------



## warstyl3r (6. April 2010)

KInstinct schrieb:


> "Mami... der Krieger da drüben hat aber einen Kugel mehr Eis bekommen..."
> 
> ...immer diese Heul-Themen



tja wenn du es so zum heulen findest dann brauchste ja auch kein kommi schreiben und dann auch noch ein blödes


----------



## Jiwari (6. April 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Schurken haben in BC die Blades von Illidan gekriegt.[...]



So schauts aus und zu BC Zeiten haben wir Paladine in die röhre geschaut, da gab es keine brauchbaren Epics für uns, wo ist da jetzt also das Problem?


----------



## Brokulus (6. April 2010)

Hör du dich mal auf zu beschwehren ! Ihr hattet die mega geilen Gleven. Wir Hexenmeister hingegen konnten einen Stab kriegen...Und der ist jetzt ausm Spiel.


----------



## warstyl3r (6. April 2010)

NarYethz schrieb:


> ka was du dich aufregst^^
> die caster sind eig die einzigen die sich aufregen dürfen.. v.a. die DD-caster.. denn diese haben erst 1x die möglichkeit gehabt, nur diese möglichkeit hatten ca 1% alles spieler, da ja glaube i-wann mal gesagt wurde, dass nur 5% der community das classic-naxx gesehen haben und davon wiederum vllt 10% den stab hatten, wenn überhaupt.. ich glaube atiesh ist das legendary, das weltweit nicht öfter als 1000mal einen besitzer gefunden hat^^



ich reg mich nicht auf fals du ein verstand hast und damit nachdenken kannst


----------



## Skyler93 (6. April 2010)

Ist aber echt ein heulthread wenn schon dürften echt die caster mimimin aber die bekommen ihre waffe eh mit Cataclysm will wer wetten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schurken hatten doch schon die chance auf windfury (crap tank waffe i know ;D) und erst recht auf die ultimativ gestylten Kriegsgleven


----------



## Daryst (6. April 2010)

Es sollen alle Waffen die Farbe Grau bekommen,,,fertig!^^

MfG


----------



## Caps-lock (6. April 2010)

> ich reg mich nicht auf fals du ein verstand hast und damit nachdenken kannst


Magst du das bitte noch einmal so schreiben, dass man es verstehen kann ?
Möchtest du uns mitteilen, dass du einfach nur eine neutrale Diskussion über die Fairniss oder Unfairniss der legendären Lootverteilung von legendären Gegenständen starten wolltest ?
Ist da nicht in Sunwell auch noch ein für Schurken tragbarer Bogen beim Endboss gefallen, der legendär war ?


----------



## Da Magic (6. April 2010)

echte unverschämtheit sich als schurke zu beschweren, gabs es doch in bc zwei, ZWEI!!!!!!!!!!!!! legendarys als freeloot........

könnte aber auch trollpost sein


----------



## KInstinct (6. April 2010)

Es gibt genug Klassen die immer noch keine Legendary Waffe gekommen können, weil es einfach keine gibt. Ich musste als Priester selber bis Ulduar warten. Ist das etwa fair???


----------



## Fumika (6. April 2010)

Na komm will ja nich frech werden aber n schurke regt sich deswegen auf ? xD ich erinner mich an den server ähm ka wo diese nette gilde sunnwell legte und der legendary bogen droppte der alleine von den werten und den bonus skill unendlich muni das uber ober hunter item war und ja sie gaben es den Schurken aus gründen ja die hunter sind noch nicht ein monat in der gilde und der schurke hatte mehr dkp...^^ die gilde wurde in die hölle geflamt in jedem forum zu hammer^^ schurken hatten ja wohl genug legandary thunderfury ,illidan blades und den bogen also tut mir leid wenn ich das hier nicht für voll nehmen kann mfg =)


----------



## Hellikut (6. April 2010)

warstyl3r schrieb:


> ich reg mich nicht auf* fals du ein verstand hast und damit nachdenken kannst*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erinnert mich an unseren finnischen Austauschschüler.


----------



## Larmina (6. April 2010)

Den Castern wurde nicht nur nichts gegeben es wurde uns sogar etwas genommen!
R.I.P. Atiesh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (6. April 2010)

Solche Themen kann ich dann auch nicht nachvollziehen. Das hat irgendwie sowas von: "Mama der da hat viel mehr Schokolade bekommen." ohne jetzt unfreundlich zu sein.


----------



## KInstinct (6. April 2010)

KInstinct schrieb:


> "Mami... der Krieger da drüben hat aber einen Kugel mehr Eis bekommen..."
> 
> ...immer diese Heul-Themen



Vorsichtig der TE reagiert da nicht nett drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. April 2010)

Ausserdem sind eh mal die Hunter dran. Die hatten noch keins.

(Und kommt mir jetz bitte nicht mit dem Nutzlosen Bogen aus Sunwell. Der war grad für knapp 4 Wochen nutzbar... danach kam Wotlk)


----------



## Grushdak (7. April 2010)

Sagt mal, habt Ihr heute fast alle zuviel Sonne abbekommen -
oder warum wird hier wieder nur so mit bescheuerten Sprüchen und hohlen Phrasen so um sich geschmissen?!

Es mag zwar imo unterschwellig etwas Neid im Anfangspost rüberkommen.
Jedoch fragt er warum und was Ihr davon haltet - nach mehr nicht!

Was immer in einen Post so reinintepretiert wird ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...tzzzz


und tschüss


----------



## MOnk75 (7. April 2010)

ich fände es übertrieben wenn jede klasse mit jedem neuen addon eine neue legendäre waffe bekommen würde. diese waffen sollten meiner meinung nach auch weiterhin nur sehr sehr schwer zu ergattern sein.


----------



## Sunay´swrathbringer (7. April 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ausserdem sind eh mal die Hunter dran. Die hatten noch keins.
> 
> (Und kommt mir jetz bitte nicht mit dem Nutzlosen Bogen aus Sunwell. Der war grad für knapp 4 Wochen nutzbar... danach kam Wotlk)





Ach hunter bekommen doch jede id was!!!! HUNTER ITEM!!!!!!!!!! und Schattengram können die bestimmt auch irgends wann benutzen^^ /ironie off


----------



## Düstermond (7. April 2010)

Mich wundert es, dass Illidan so plötzlich als Freeloot abgestempelt wird. Hieß es nicht damals noch "Mimimi, 80% der Spieler kommen nicht weiter als T4 Content."


----------



## jeef (7. April 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Mich wundert es, dass Illidan so plötzlich als Freeloot abgestempelt wird. Hieß es nicht damals noch "Mimimi, 80% der Spieler kommen nicht weiter als T4 Content."



Mich wundert das irgendwie nicht^^

Ich finde sollte nur Ringe und Amus als legendary geben und der Boss sollte wenn's denn mal droppt immer gleich 2 droppen 1x Melee/1x Caster
und dann können alle die Schnutte halten^^


----------



## Schustrij (7. April 2010)

BOAH NE Blizzard ist SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Fieß !!!
Die Bannen Leute !!! 
UNd verschenken keine Legendarys ! Man ist Bliizard gemein, bin dafür das wenn man sich ein Level 1 Char erstellt, der sofort überall Best-in-Slot Items hat !! Und man nixx mehr machen muss !

Aber BTT

Classic -- > Caster Legendary
BC--- Schurke, Krieger Gleves ( HMM da war doch was mit dem TE, ach stimmt er war ein SChurke)
BC --> Hunter Bogen
WOTLK --> Melee Legendary 

Wo ist dein Problem ? Fällt dir was auf jede Klasse hatte ein Legendary !!! Also nixx whinen TopiC Ersteller. Auch du wirst wieder ein Legendary kriegen !

Naja Verstärker Schamys ausgenommen ^^


----------



## koolt (7. April 2010)

Und wo ist was für Verstärker Schamanen?


----------



## Düstermond (7. April 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> Classic -- > Caster Legendary
> BC--- Schurke, Krieger Gleves ( HMM da war doch was mit dem TE, ach stimmt er war ein SChurke)
> BC --> Hunter Bogen
> WOTLK --> Melee Legendary




Du hast vergessen:

Classic -> Melee Legendary (2h Kolben)
Classic -> Tank(eventuell. auch Melee) Schwert

Wenn sich jemand beschweren sollte, dann Magier, Hexer, Schattenpriester und Konsorten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (7. April 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> BOAH NE Blizzard ist SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Fieß !!!
> Die Bannen Leute !!!
> UNd verschenken keine Legendarys ! Man ist Bliizard gemein, bin dafür das wenn man sich ein Level 1 Char erstellt, der sofort überall Best-in-Slot Items hat !! Und man nixx mehr machen muss !
> 
> ...



So jetzt stimmts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (7. April 2010)

So, es reicht jetzt hier - kein Wunder das der TE hier bestimmt nicht mehr reinschauen wird!

Wer hier heult, seid alleine Ihr !!


----------



## CKASS (7. April 2010)

Bevor ihr jetzt ihm alle erzählt, dass Schurken zu BC Zeiten Legendarys hatten, denkt vllt daran, dass er noch klein war, wie andere Leute Illidan oder sonst wen gelegt haben und er jetzt, wo er spielt sowas haben will


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (7. April 2010)

koolt schrieb:


> Und wo ist was für Verstärker Schamanen?



Also Verstärker mit dem Kolben von Ragnaros ging gut ab. (wenn ich den videos glauben schenken darf)


----------



## manaman122 (7. April 2010)

ich  bin viel zu faul mich drüber aufzuregen das ich mit meinem mage   kein legendary  mehr bekommen kann  und um erhlich zu sein   ich bin auch zu faul  die zeit und die geduld dafür aufzubringen ein legendary zu bekommen.


----------



## oens (7. April 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ausserdem sind eh mal die Hunter dran. Die hatten noch keins.
> 
> (Und kommt mir jetz bitte nicht mit dem Nutzlosen Bogen aus Sunwell. Der war grad für knapp 4 Wochen nutzbar... danach kam Wotlk)



nix für ungut...aber was ist mit den eleschamanen? und komm du mir nu nicht mit dem heilerkolben :-D


----------



## Karius (7. April 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> Das sagt EIN SCHURKE?!



Naja, er wird halt damals noch nicht gespielt haben und ist somit auch sehr mangelhaft informiert. Deswegen wird er ja auch hier im Forum fragen. 

(Schmunzeln musste ich aber auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Zazuu (7. April 2010)

warstyl3r schrieb:


> Hallo habe ich was verpeilt oder naja kriegen die dks,palas und krieger eine schöne legendary waffe  wie  Schattengram und der rest zbs ein schurke wie ich nichts wenn wer ,was weis bitte sagen  . Und wenn wir wirklich nichts bekommen was hält ihr davon?



Sogar ich als Schurke muss auch sagen... UNÖTIGE FRAGE...
BC-Illidan glaves=Pure Schurken waffen & fast alle anderen klassen gingen Fast leer aus, bis noch denn Heal Kolbe.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. April 2010)

Höre ich da einen Schurken über Waffen heulen?


----------



## _Marv_ (7. April 2010)

Boah sah der Atiesh scheiße aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also der Stab, ne ! ^^

naja den legendären Healkolben aus Ulduar darf man auch nicht vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (7. April 2010)

_Marv_ schrieb:


> Boah sah der Atiesh scheiße aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber es war ATIESH!
Die Leute die den damals hatten waren "Stars"^^


----------



## Piposus (7. April 2010)

warstyl3r schrieb:


> Hallo habe ich was verpeilt oder naja kriegen die dks,palas und krieger eine schöne legendary waffe wie Schattengram und der rest zbs ein schurke wie ich nichts wenn wer ,was weis bitte sagen . Und wenn wir wirklich nichts bekommen was hält ihr davon?



Frag mal Casterdds und jetzt zieh Leine.


----------



## Skyler93 (7. April 2010)

Larmina schrieb:


> Aber es war ATIESH!
> Die Leute die den damals hatten waren "Stars"^^



wurde der nicht aus den spiel genommen?
sag mir mal welchen legendary den magier oder andere caster haben? genau garkeinen
finde die caster sind an der reihe und chillt euch cata kommt bestimmt ne casterwaffe und dann dürfen die krieger weinen ;D


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

Larmina schrieb:


> Aber es war ATIESH!
> Die Leute die den damals hatten waren "Stars"^^



Atiesh war damals die am Schwersten zu bekommende Waffe. Ahn'Quiraj, Naxxramas und Startholme musste man gehen...und das beste kommt noch in Stratholme musste man zu Fünft nen Typen legen der ich glaub um die 200000 Leben hatte und ziemlich viel Schaden haute. Aua! (An die die vllt. kommen: "uuuuhhh 200k life is doch nixx altah!" Tank mal 200k Leben mit nem Tank der Gut ausgerüstet 5000-6500 Leben hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Ich will Atiesh wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (7. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Atiesh war damals die am Schwersten zu bekommende Waffe. Ahn'Quiraj, Naxxramas und Startholme musste man gehen...und das beste kommt noch in Stratholme musste man zu Fünft nen Typen legen der ich glaub um die 200000 Leben hatte und ziemlich viel Schaden haute. Aua! (An die die vllt. kommen: "uuuuhhh 200k life is doch nixx altah!" Tank mal 200k Leben mit nem Tank der Gut ausgerüstet 5000-6500 Leben hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Altah du bist ja on! 


@TE:

Wie gesagt, wir Schurken hatten in BC bereits legendary...

Schätze, dass wir in Cata wieder was bekommen


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

Ich finde die Einzigen die sich wirklich zu beschweren haben sind die Caster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MAGE FTW!


----------



## Nexus.X (7. April 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ausserdem sind eh mal die Hunter dran. Die hatten noch keins.
> 
> (Und kommt mir jetz bitte nicht mit dem Nutzlosen Bogen aus Sunwell. Der war grad für knapp 4 Wochen nutzbar... danach kam Wotlk)


Aber es war ein Legendary! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





jeef schrieb:


> Mich wundert das irgendwie nicht^^
> 
> Ich finde sollte nur Ringe und Amus als legendary geben und der Boss sollte wenn's denn mal droppt immer gleich 2 droppen 1x Melee/1x Caster
> und dann können alle die Schnutte halten^^


Ja ja, immer die armen Tanks ignorieren ... Man is es ja gewohnt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tornok (7. April 2010)

sonst bin ich ja nicht so aber........mimimimi? Classic wie oben erwähnt gabs Atiesh, dann noch Sulfuras 2h DD kolben, Thunderfury 1h schwert, Die Gleven von Illidan und divervse Legendarys die man nur in Festung der Stürme benutzen konnte. Achja und den Bogen aus dem Sonnenbrunnenplateu...
Was iss da jetzt nu so schlimmes daran das es jetzt ne 2h axt iss? Oo


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

Tornok schrieb:


> Was iss da jetzt nu so schlimmes daran das es jetzt ne 2h axt iss? Oo



Atiesh war so gut das man den Teilweise bis lvl 70 Tragen konnte. Und es gibt ja noch den Heilerstreitkolben aus Ulduar, Blizzard hätte doch für Wotlk mal wieder was für alle machen können. Genug Geschichtspotenzial wäre da gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miný (7. April 2010)

Der TE ist mal wieder ein typischer Fall von dem "Item heulen"...wie ich finde, total nutzlos und totale Zeitverschwendung

/vote 4 close


----------



## Booma (7. April 2010)

Moin,

Naja wenn ich mir das Alter des TE anschaue dann wird mir so einiges klar
Du kannst keine 2h Äxte tragen? Dann hol dir Thunderfury oder die Kriegsgleven...
Und wenn du schon so ein Thema hier anschneidest dann doch bitte auf einem ordentlichen Niveau mit Fakten und guten Argumenten.

Schönen Morgen noch



Booma


----------



## Eltoro73 (7. April 2010)

Ich traue mich ja als Hexer garnicht mehr, hier etwas zu schreiben. 

Aber dennoch: Zu Naxx Clasic Zeiten wie blöd 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gesammelt. Auf 39 !!! gekommen. Dann war Naxx leider weg. Nunja, zumindest kann ich sagen: Ich habe 39 Legendäre Teile auf der Bank liegen... /ironie off

Aber es wäre echt an der Zeit, wenn die Caster jetzt mal ein Legendäres Teil bekommen. Fair wäre es allemal.

In diesem Sinne (ahja...guten Morgen und Kaffee für alle bereit stell)


----------



## Kankru (7. April 2010)

warstyl3r schrieb:


> Hallo habe ich was verpeilt oder naja kriegen die dks,palas und krieger eine schöne legendary waffe wie Schattengram und der rest zbs ein schurke wie ich nichts wenn wer ,was weis bitte sagen . Und wenn wir wirklich nichts bekommen was hält ihr davon?



Schau mal nach, was es für Legendarys bisher gab, du wirst sehen, jeder hatte oder hat was von! Schurken hatten zuletzt erst die Gleeven (BC ausm BT), ich find das war das Nonplusultra!


----------



## Schlamm (7. April 2010)

Warum sich über etwas aufregen was nur ein klitzekleiner Bruchteil der Spieler besessen hat und auch nur besitzen wird? 

Wenn Blizz mit jedem Addon etwas legendäres für jeden Klassentyp rausbringt schreien alle: "Uuuh, das ist dann nix besonderes mehr"


----------



## sigimalygos (7. April 2010)

NarYethz schrieb:


> ka was du dich aufregst^^
> die caster sind eig die einzigen die sich aufregen dürfen.. v.a. die DD-caster.. denn diese haben erst 1x die möglichkeit gehabt, nur diese möglichkeit hatten ca 1% alles spieler, da ja glaube i-wann mal gesagt wurde, dass nur 5% der community das classic-naxx gesehen haben und davon wiederum vllt 10% den stab hatten, wenn überhaupt.. ich glaube atiesh ist das legendary, das weltweit nicht öfter als 1000mal einen besitzer gefunden hat^^



Du vergisst die Halskette ... Droped x1 wurde dann aus der db genommen



ja mit cata hätt ich schon gern nen stab am besten im Priester Mc staff style wo man auch so zwischen Healerstab und DDstab wechseln kann


----------



## Iffadrim (7. April 2010)

Und in China ist ein Sack voll Reis umgefallen.....
.... und der war NICHT LILA!!!

Tragisch.

Das mit den Legendaries ist sowieso so ne Sache, da man als Gelegenheitsspieler gar nicht in den Genuss solcher Items kommt.
Deshalb: Ned aufregen.


----------



## Exoras (7. April 2010)

Iffadrim schrieb:


> Und in China ist ein Sack voll Reis umgefallen.....
> .... und der war NICHT LILA!!!
> 
> Tragisch.
> ...



Ich hab nichts gegen Gelegenheitsspieler, hab zZ selbst keine Zeit mehr für WoW, aber ich hoffe das das auch so bleiben wird das ein Legendary nicht jeder kriegen kann.

btw. Ich hätte gerne den Geläuterten Aschenbringer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (7. April 2010)

zusammenfassung:

Classic: TF --> Krieger [MT], selten noch schurke, noch seltener pala/jäger
Classic: Sulfuras --> Offkrieger, selten noch paladin / schamane
Classic: Atiesh --> Caster/Healer, ging zu 70 % an Heiler
TBC: Gleven --> Schurke/Offkrieger
Bogen: --> Jäger, selten noch Style an Krieger
Wotlk: Valanir --> Heiler
Wotlk: Schattengram --> Krieger, DK, Pala

Man sieht: Krieger/Schurken bisher zu gut bedient, Caster schauen in die Röhre [Ich meine wieviele leute haben atiesh mit 60 bekommen?]


----------



## Hosenschisser (7. April 2010)

warstyl3r schrieb:


> Hallo habe ich was verpeilt oder naja kriegen die dks,palas und krieger eine schöne legendary waffe  wie  Schattengram und der rest zbs ein schurke wie ich nichts wenn wer ,was weis bitte sagen  . Und wenn wir wirklich nichts bekommen was hält ihr davon?



Ja du hast die Welt verpeilt. 

Was wird wohl der Arbeiter sagen, dessen Auto 1 Jahr zu jung für die Abwrackprämie war?

Warum können dunkelhäutige Menschen länger in der Sonne bleiben ohne sich den Pelz zu verbrennen?

Und überhaupt, warum haben Söhne von Beruf mehr Schotter als ich?


----------



## wolkentaenzer (7. April 2010)

Selig sind die Farbenblinden!


----------



## bloodstained (7. April 2010)

Also den TE kann ich ja insofern verstehen...man hatte als Schurke (wenn auch ne geringe) chance ein legendary zu bekommen sei es in classic oder bc...natürlich will man da weiter "verwöhnt" werden und nicht aufeinma sich hinten anstellen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spiele ja selber einen Schurken und würde mir die Gleeves auch wieder zurück wünschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der fairnesshalber sollten die caster aber auf jedenfall mit Cata die Chance bekommen ein begehrtes legendary ihr eigen nennen zu können obwohl wir hier immernoch von "Chance" reden und auch nur ein sehr kleiner Teil von den vielen vielen Spielern wirklich eins bekommt...die Aussage vermisse ich im Thread so ein wenig...als würde gen Ende einer jeden Ära, die die es benutzen konnten mit den Legendarys rumlaufen...auf meinem Server war es jedenfalls nicht üblich das ein Schurke so mir nichts dir nichts mit den Gleeves aufgetaucht is...
same mit thunderfury.
Das diese legendarys jetzt als freeloot gekennnzeichnet werden mindert ihr damalige Bedeutung jedenfalls nicht.

Okay btt: Der TE hat wohl das Problem wie viele andere auch : Er fühlt sich als einer(Melee) von vielen Hasen(Caster,Healer,Melee,Tank,Range), wobei jedes Jahr ein anderer die Möhre vors Gesicht gehängt bekommt und wenn er(Melee) seine Chance nicht nutzt(nutzen kann)hat er pech. Dann kommt nächstes Jahr der nächste Hase(Tank,Healer,Range,Caster) drann und er(Melee) selbst muss inne Röhre guckn. D.h. nicht jeder hatte das glück ein Legendary abgreifen zu können und manche Schurken haben halt nur von _geträumt_.

Wenn jede Klasse in Cata die Chance bekommen würde ein Legendary zu besitzen wäre doch jedem geholfen oder?Kommt dann der nächste an und sagt"Ne so nicht Freundchen, du hattest deine Chance jetzt sind wir drann"? Es wird so viel übern Haufen geworfen also könnte man hier doch auch anders vor gehen. Entweder eine Art elementare Sphäre die sich ihrem Besitzer anpasst und sich von Klasse zu Klasse verändert, das es auch wirklich nur EIN Legendary gibt damit nicht wieder einige meinen:"Ja so viel Legendarys die bekommt man ja nun an jeder Straßenecke"oder halt pro Raidzyklus ein Legendary für eine Klasse welches natürlich ala Schattengram schwer erreichbar bleibt, jedoch sollten die ilvl recht ähnlich untereinander bleiben,damit sich nicht wieder einige benachteiligt fühlen.


----------



## Technocrat (7. April 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> Das sagt EIN SCHURKE?!


Wollt' ich auch grad. Diesbezüglich haben die doch wohl als erste den Mund zu halten....


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. April 2010)

NarYethz schrieb:


> ka was du dich aufregst^^
> die caster sind eig die einzigen die sich aufregen dürfen.. v.a. die DD-caster.. denn diese haben erst 1x die möglichkeit gehabt, nur diese möglichkeit hatten ca 1% alles spieler, da ja glaube i-wann mal gesagt wurde, dass nur 5% der community das classic-naxx gesehen haben und davon wiederum vllt 10% den stab hatten, wenn überhaupt.. ich glaube atiesh ist das legendary, das weltweit nicht öfter als 1000mal einen besitzer gefunden hat^^






Und die Heiler? Das Teil aus Ulduar ist gut für Schamanen und Palas, aber Crap für Druiden, Holys und Diszis.  Für die gabs noch gar keins.


----------



## Itirian (7. April 2010)

warstyl3r schrieb:


> Hallo habe ich was verpeilt oder naja kriegen die dks,palas und krieger eine schöne legendary waffe wie Schattengram und der rest zbs ein schurke wie ich nichts wenn wer ,was weis bitte sagen . Und wenn wir wirklich nichts bekommen was hält ihr davon?



Ajo ...
als hätten schurken ja so wenig auswahl an legendarys -.-
Da könnten sich ein paar andere Klassen eher beschweren


----------



## Covexx (7. April 2010)

ja aha..hm..ok.. 
also wenn das das so ist.. ahem..jap..

verstehe..

orange oder lila.. ja.. ok..
kartoffel am stiel.. r.i.p. ok...

alter der scheiss interessiert doch keinen!


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> aber Crap für Druiden, Holys und Diszis. Für die gabs noch gar keins.



*Auf Atiesh zeig*


----------



## Starfros (7. April 2010)

warstyl3r schrieb:


> Hallo habe ich was verpeilt oder naja kriegen die dks,palas und krieger eine schöne legendary waffe wie Schattengram und der rest zbs ein schurke wie ich nichts wenn wer ,was weis bitte sagen . Und wenn wir wirklich nichts bekommen was hält ihr davon?



wem jukt es .....	ein normal spieler der in einem Normalen Raid mit geht bekommt es höchstwarscheinlich erst dann wenn Cata schon ein halbes jahr alt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also wozu die aufregung.... Legendary hin oder her. 



aber lieber ........................ ------>


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freezex (7. April 2010)

Also das jede Klasse irgend wann mal ne Legendery haben konnte wurde ja gesagt und ja wenn wer meckern kann dan die Caster (das mit dem Jägerbogen stimmt zwar auch, aber der ist immerhin noch erhältich wenn ich nix verpasst habe)

ABER auch wenn ich damit flames magisch anziehe, es werden gewisse Leute immernoch total ignoriert und das sind die PvP Spieler.

/vote for Legendery for PvP Player


----------



## Larmina (7. April 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> wurde der nicht aus den spiel genommen?
> sag mir mal welchen legendary den magier oder andere caster haben? genau garkeinen
> finde die caster sind an der reihe und chillt euch cata kommt bestimmt ne casterwaffe und dann dürfen die krieger weinen ;D


Er wurde nicht rausgenommen aber eine Station auf dem Weg den Stab zu bekommen wurde weggenommen. Im neuen Naxx droppen die benötigten Items nichtmehr somit heißt es byebye einziges Casterlegendary 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. @ die Jäger: Gab zu Classiczeiten doch ne riesige Hunterquestreihe... was gabs denn da als belohnung für?


----------



## Tünnemann72 (7. April 2010)

freezex schrieb:


> /vote for Legendery for PvP Player




Ebend: Warum sollte die "Tanzstunde" mit eingeübter, statischer Schrittfolge in den Instanzen mehr wert sein, als individuelles Geprügel mit der gegnerischen Fraktion ... Jaja... ich weis Weh oh Weh ist ein PvE Game..


----------



## freezex (7. April 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> ... Jaja... ich weis Weh oh Weh ist ein PvE Game..




auf den satz wart ich schon seit meinem post XD
schliessen wir ne wette ab wie viel posts noch kommen bis das jemand ernstgemeint schreibt?


----------



## chrasher (8. April 2010)

warstyl3r schrieb:


> tja wenn du es so zum heulen findest dann brauchste ja auch kein kommi schreiben und dann auch noch ein blödes



Oh bitte! Der Einzige, der hier rumheult, bist ..


































DU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saladarxyz (8. April 2010)

warstyl3r schrieb:


> ich reg mich nicht auf fals du ein verstand hast und damit nachdenken kannst



sicher weinst du hier rum

tanks dürfen rum weinen^^ wann gab es schon mal eine tankwaffe die legendär war? aber weine ich rum nöööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




jede klasse hat/hatte die chance ne legendäre waffe zu bekommen


----------



## KInstinct (8. April 2010)

Lasst mal langsam dem TE in rufe... der hat seid der 2. Seite nichts mehr gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wohl Angst bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## breaky007 (8. April 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ist aber echt ein heulthread wenn schon dürften echt die caster mimimin aber die bekommen ihre waffe eh mit Cataclysm will wer wetten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



steht schon fest... blizz hat gesagt das mit cata n legendary caster dd dolch kommt^^ endlich mal was für mienen mage


----------



## Gerti (8. April 2010)

Lhux schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> OMFG! Mein Schamane kriegt ja auch keine LegendarY, so ein "§$/)§==!?=&&§#. Ach ich hab ja noch meinen Todesritter!
> ...



Was ist mit dem Ding von Raggi?

Legendarys (aus dem Kopf, hoffe, ich erwähne alles)

Thunderfury: Krieger, Schurke heute können es alle haben, die Schwerter tragen können.
Hand of Ragnaros: Paladin, Schamane, Krieger und heute noch DK, halt alles was 2h Streitkolben tragen kann
So ne Kette: alle Melees
Atiesh: Hexer, Dudus, Mages, Priests
Andonisus: alle, die 1h Schwerter tragen können, jedoch an Strath gebunden
Gleven: Schurken, Krieger
Thori'dal: Hunter, Schurken, Krieger
Legendarys im Kampf gegen Kael'Thas: jeder, jedoch an TK gebunden
Val'anyr: Paladin, Priest, Shaman, Druid
Shadowmoure: Krieger, Paladin, DK
AQ Mount: jeder

Die einzigen, die wirklich nur 1 brauchbares Item hatten, waren die DD caster, der rest hätte schon im besitzt mehrerer Legendaries sein können.


----------



## Larmina (8. April 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> sicher weinst du hier rum
> 
> tanks dürfen rum weinen^^ wann gab es schon mal eine tankwaffe die legendär war? aber weine ich rum nöööö
> 
> ...




Thunderfury *HUST!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (8. April 2010)

trolldich schrieb:


> das ist kein freeloot wie die klingen wo in BC gedroppt sind .




Sign.

Welche Klasse wann und wo legendäre Waffen bekommt ist seit Classic doch gut aufgeteilt. Whats the Problem?


----------



## Ginkohana (8. April 2010)

Naja wenn ichs mal so überschlage:

Thunderfury = Tankwaffe
Hand of Ragnaros = DD Kolben
Ai'tesh = Casterstab
Warglaives = DD Faustis
Thori'dal = DD Bow
Ulduardingens = Healkolben
Shadowmourne = DD Ax

..
....
Es wird sowohl für Caster als auch für Tanks mal wieder Zeit ne ordentliche legendary in die Pfoten zu bekommen.


----------



## Nightwraith (8. April 2010)

Und warum ist es nachts kälter als draußen?
btt: Atiesh war das mit Abstand hässlichste Legendary, und das einzige für Caster... und es ist nicht mehr erreichbar. 
Was sagt uns das? Deathwing wird n Casterlegendary dabei haben.
(Und wehe wenn nicht!)


----------



## Annovella (8. April 2010)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Naja wenn ichs mal so überschlage:
> 
> Thunderfury = Tankwaffe
> Hand of Ragnaros = DD Kolben
> ...



Der Heilerkolben war auch für CasterDDs nice! xDDD *hust*

Ähm ja, nen legendärer Stab für meine Eule oder meinem Mage wäre echt nett :x
Ps: Thunderfury war auch ein Schurkenitem(hatte es selbst mit 2 meiner Schurken, egal was ihr kritiker jetzt sagt, es war super.)
Wargleven waren auch eigendlich nur für Schurken... :x DER BOGEN BTW AUCH!
Schurken sollten sich echt nicht beschweren. Naja was solls, die legendären Items sind seit TBC eh nichtmehr "legendär".


----------



## DaScAn (8. April 2010)

Roll Troll. Wein Wein. Mimimi

Also mal echt. Wie bereits andere Vorposter es sagten. Als Schurke hat man in BC im Black temple gegen Illidan 2!! *Z W E I* legendarys bekommen als Schurke. Was regst du dich auf junger Bursche. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, ab Hinten anstellen bitte!


----------



## Er4yzer (8. April 2010)

und dazu auch noch die 2 stylischsten legendaries im ganzen spiel!
(wobei thunderfury auch ganz geil aussieht)


----------



## Terethy (8. April 2010)

lol was soll das hier? es ist doch imemr das gleiche. jeder heult rum weil sein char ganz klar benachteiligt ist.... Im großen und ganzen kann man wohl sagen das die legendarys gut gebalanced sind. manche leute regen sich auf weil es keine caster legendarys gibt? mal ehrlich legendarys heißen nicht zum spaß legendarys wie zb die 'epics' sie sind halt verflucht hart zu bekommen und das ist wohl gut so. sonst könnten sie gleich die lootkisten so hinstellen. ich würd mal sagen jede klasse bekommt die legendary chance und wenn nicht was solls? es ist ja nicth so dass alle legendarys haben aus die eigene klasse. Diejenigen die Shadowmourne bekommen haben dafür ja einiges geleisted und da ists schon fair ne geile waffe zu bekommen. und es ist ja nicht so dass dann dieser eine spiele so Op wäre dass er arena teams aleine auseinander nimmt. nein sogar da ist alles gebalanced. Auch die hartcoregamer brauchen eben nen anreitz zum zocken


----------



## nooblike (8. April 2010)

Ich finde es ebenfalls gut ausbalanciert und fände es kacke wenn jedes Addon für jede Klasse ein Legendary rauskommen würde. Schließlich sollten diese sich vom normalen Loot abheben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Am ende Läuft jeder mit "Full Legendary" rum so wie der Sprung von Classic zu Bc mit epics. Btw. die Hälfte die rumheult wird so oder so nie ein Legendary (auser Sulfuron oder Tf weils ja solo farmbar ist) kriegen. Also who cares 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (8. April 2010)

Terethy schrieb:


> lol was soll das hier? es ist doch imemr das gleiche. jeder heult rum weil sein char ganz klar benachteiligt ist.... Im großen und ganzen kann man wohl sagen das die legendarys gut gebalanced sind. manche leute regen sich auf weil es keine caster legendarys gibt? mal ehrlich legendarys heißen nicht zum spaß legendarys wie zb die 'epics' sie sind halt verflucht hart zu bekommen und das ist wohl gut so. sonst könnten sie gleich die lootkisten so hinstellen. ich würd mal sagen jede klasse bekommt die legendary chance und wenn nicht was solls? es ist ja nicth so dass alle legendarys haben aus die eigene klasse. Diejenigen die Shadowmourne bekommen haben dafür ja einiges geleisted und da ists schon fair ne geile waffe zu bekommen. und es ist ja nicht so dass dann dieser eine spiele so Op wäre dass er arena teams aleine auseinander nimmt. nein sogar da ist alles gebalanced. Auch die hartcoregamer brauchen eben nen anreitz zum zocken



Ja klar bekommen nur wenige so ein Legendary aber ich finds einfach schade, dass die Caster nu da Atiesh weg ist nichtmal mehr ne Chance haben.
(Und ich hätt auch gern die Atieshreihe gemacht^^ Hab zu Classic leider nur 1x kurz Naxx gesehen und das war ein "rein, mal schauen wie es da drin so aussieht, auf die Nase bekommen und schneeeeell wieder wech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

")

Und an den über mir: Es ist nicht nur farmen: Es sind ganze riiiiesige Questreihen dahinter. Da ist es wesentlich leichter 5 Leute für einen Illidankill zu organisieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alyissia (8. April 2010)

will auch mal mimimi machen als feral druide kann ich mich an keine legendary erinnern die ich jemals gebrauchen könnte


----------



## Gerti (8. April 2010)

Alyissia schrieb:


> will auch mal mimimi machen als feral druide kann ich mich an keine legendary erinnern die ich jemals gebrauchen könnte



Doch, ein Feral hat sogar afaik ne legendary halskette bekommen!


edit: mist war kein feral, wäre aber was für ferals gewesen!


----------



## theIGamer (8. April 2010)

wenn überhaupt mal wer ein legendäres waffenset verdient hat sind das die enhancement-schamanen, für die gab es nämlich bisher wirklich noch gar nichts...


----------



## Gerti (8. April 2010)

theIGamer schrieb:


> wenn überhaupt mal wer ein legendäres waffenset verdient hat sind das die enhancement-schamanen, für die gab es nämlich bisher wirklich noch gar nichts...



den 2h kolben von ragnaros?

hier mit video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Bb3HT1ubtk


----------



## Petu (8. April 2010)

warstyl3r schrieb:


> ich reg mich nicht auf fals du ein verstand hast und damit nachdenken kannst



Vielleicht bekommste ja bald nen Schild....Verteidigungswertung haste ja schon 400 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...


----------



## Ellesime (8. April 2010)

Bisher gabs es für ausnahmslos jede Klasse ein Legendary.Nicht unbedingt geeignet für die unterschiedlichen Skillungen aber denoch vorhanden.Auch die Erreichbarkeit,von den BC-Legendarys mal abgesehen,finde ich in Ordnung.
Sicherlich mag es in gewisser Hinsicht ungerecht erscheinen dass der Atiesh nicht mehr erhältlich ist aber mal ehrlich...wer den wirklich haben wollte der hatte lange genug Zeit in der Hinsicht was zu unternehmen.Das Classic Naxx war etwa 2,5 Jahre lang(August oder Juli 2006 bis Oktober 2008) zugänglich und in der Zeit sind garantiert mehr als 1000 davon weltweit zusammengekommen.Bis zum Februar 2007,also zu Classic Zeiten,dürfte der Stab für 99% der Spieler unerreichbar gewesen sein.Kelthuzad pre BC zu legen war nur ganz Wenigen vergönnt.Mit Bc war es dann jedoch möglich diese Instanz auch mit deutlich weniger als 40 Leuten regelrecht abzufarmen. Allein bei unseren damaligen Naxxramas Funraids sind bis Oktober 2008 3 Atiesh zusammengekommen.
Oh und weil ichs weiter oben gelesen habe...einen Tank mit 6-6,5k Life konnte man vieleicht noch an nen Boss in MC dranstellen.Schon in BWL lagen die deutlich darüber.In Naxxramas glaube schon deutlich über 10k.Der Dämon in Strath hätte nen 6,5k Life Tank jedenfalls unangespitzt in den Boden gerammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralevor (8. April 2010)

Meine Meinung zur Aussage des Threaderstellers:


----------



## Sikes (8. April 2010)

Ich spiele auch einen Schurken und ich finds nicht unfair wenn alle Legendarys bekommen aus wir... Vll kommt ihr nun auch endlich an unseren Schaden ran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2010)

1mal alle klassen aufzählen.


Die Caster

Priester
Magier
Hexenmeister
Druide

Die haben http://www.wowhead.com/item=22632#comments gibts 4mal für jede klasse.

Melees

Krieger
Dk 
Schurke
Paladin

Krieger+schurke http://www.wowhead.com/item=32837
Dk pala frostgramm..

wer fehlt? hunter und schamanen. also whine ned du bob.


----------



## Gerti (8. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> wer fehlt? hunter und schamanen. also whine ned du bob.



Epic fail... beide sind schon mit ihren Legendarys rumgerannt.


----------



## Adremaar (8. April 2010)

@  warstyl3r
Und so fängts wieder an -.-
Damals bei den DKs auch schon - bla bla der hat ja schön blau eq und bekommt mount in den ***** gesteckt , muss nicht mehr hochlvln...nur das die "verwöhnten" DKs auch nen mind. 55 Char haben mussten - Also auch hochlvln . Das nur BTW .
Wie eineige schon vorher gesagt haben , ihr Schurken (und Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) habt die Warglaves bekommen ...
So..^^

MfG


----------



## Adremaar (8. April 2010)

Oops nichts mit schurken zu tun :O


----------



## Duselette (8. April 2010)

nooblike schrieb:


> Btw. die Hälfte die rumheult wird so oder so nie ein Legendary (auser Sulfuron oder Tf weils ja solo farmbar ist) kriegen. Also who cares
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die hälfte? schau dir mal die Leute an die ein Epic, egal welches haben... das sind pro Server doch wohl ein paar. Es wird weder jeder Hansel sich TF noch sonstwas mal ebenso farmen können oder wollen, genauso wie die wenigsten die anderen legendären Waffen bekommen. So ein Unsinn


----------



## Exoras (8. April 2010)

Ich hab mal ein bisschen nachgedacht und kamm zu folgenden urteil.

Verstärker Schamanen
Elementar Schamanen
Gleichgewichts Druiden
Wilder Kampf Druiden

diese 4 Klassen Specs hatten meines wissens nach noch kein Spezifisches Legendary (Also eines das sie Sinnvoll nutzen konnten für diese Spec).

Korrigiert mich wenn ich Müll daher rede. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (8. April 2010)

Exoras schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein bisschen nachgedacht und kamm zu folgenden urteil.
> 
> Verstärker Schamanen
> Elementar Schamanen
> ...



Verstärkerschamis hatten den Kolben von Raggi. Bei den 3 anderen hast du recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sirspoof (8. April 2010)

Daryst schrieb:


> Es sollen alle Waffen die Farbe Grau bekommen,,,fertig!^^
> 
> MfG




/sign ^^


----------



## Exoras (8. April 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Verstärkerschamis hatten den Kolben von Raggi. Bei den 3 anderen hast du recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haben Verstärker zu Classic 2h Kolben genutzt? Oo


----------



## Headhunter94 (8. April 2010)

1. Als Rogue hast du nichts zu meckern, ich sag nur mal Illi Blades. oO

2. Wenn du diskutieren willst lern erst mal deutsch.

3. Wenn du allle Antworten nur flamest, weil sie nicht deiner Meinung sind hast du ein Problem.

4. Dein ganzer Post ist ein 100% OMFG OLOLOL Double Crit Fail

So und nun da ich nicht deiner Meinung bin wird dein Allmächtiger Zornerfüllter Flame auf mich hernieder gehen... not 

omfg


----------



## Natar (8. April 2010)

Exoras schrieb:


> Haben Verstärker zu Classic 2h Kolben genutzt? Oo



:O



> Verstärkerschamis hatten den Kolben von Raggi. Bei den 3 anderen hast du recht



Na ja, da verstärker im pve tot war kann man dieses argument auch nicht gelten lassen


----------



## Exoras (8. April 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> :O
> 
> 
> 
> Na ja, da verstärker im pve tot war kann man dieses argument auch nicht gelten lassen



Ich nehme diese antwort mal als Ja. ^^


----------



## Gerti (8. April 2010)

Exoras schrieb:


> Haben Verstärker zu Classic 2h Kolben genutzt? Oo



Scheinbar, zumindest, wenn man überhaupt Enhancer tot war, die ganzen Hybriden mussten ja i.d.R. eh tanken oder heilen, weil die DD Skillung nicht brauchbar war.

---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Bb3HT1ubtk (ich würde sagen der macht recht erfolgreich PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Furywarry (8. April 2010)

Immer diese ganzen "Mimimi, der hat aber...."

Kinder, schaut euch doch erst mal an, was man für die IMBA Waffe braucht.

Die droppt ja nicht einfach so und fertig.

Allein die 25 urtümlichen Saronit sind schon kein Pappenstiel.

*Was dann kommt, ist noch viel übler.* Schau mal, wie viele die Waffe überhaupt haben.

Übrigens hätte man das alles hier in buffed nachlesen können.

Aber wozu die SUFU benutzen, man will ja nur mal weinen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eaglestar (8. April 2010)

Wenn einem die Epix nicht mehr reichen, schreit man nach Legendaries


----------



## phaatom (8. April 2010)

naja da hat wohl nen kiddy wieder ferien und wirder zufiel zeit mit der er nichts anfangen kann


----------



## Azerak (8. April 2010)

Wie ständig alle jammern dass sie unbedingt ein Legendary für ihre Klasse haben will.

Und das Atiesh aus dem Spiel genommen wurde ist das beste was sie je mit einem Legendary gemacht haben! 

Atiesh ist mit abstand der legendärste Gegenstand im Spiel ~ Mal abgesehen von dem Effekt der auch total genial ist. (Das sie den Effekt bei den Rabenpriestern benutzt haben ist eine Vergewaltigung <.<


Ich bin stark für eine legendäre Nebenhand und je nach Questreihe die man einschlägt: Ein Def Schild, Caster DD Schild, Heal Schild, Caster DD Nebenhand oder Heiler Nebenhand wird. (Sollten natürlich in jeder Form aussehen wie ein Schild - bei den Nebenhand teilen halt ein kleines)

Dadurch fallen alle bis auf DW Klassen (bis auf Verstärker) bzw 2Hand Klassen weg und die waren mit Gleven bzw Schattengram zu letzt mehr als bedient.


----------



## Veronimus (8. April 2010)

Schurken haben genug bekommen Classic Thunderfury und in bc noch die Gleven von Illidan und evt noch den Bogen xD aus dem Sonnenbrunnenplateu

btw need casterwaffe für meinen Schami die mit Cata ja kommen soll


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. April 2010)

das muss einfach troll sein...


----------



## Ginkohana (8. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> 1mal alle klassen aufzählen.
> 
> 
> Die Caster
> ...




Wenn schon dann machs richtig und lass nicht die Hälfte aus...


Thunderfury: DK,Warri, Pala, Rouge
Hand of Ragnaros: Schaman, Pala, Warri, DK
Aitesh: Mage,WL,Priest,Druid
Warglaives: Warri,Roge DK(?)
Thoridal: Hunter,Warri,Rouge
Uldudingens: Schaman,Druid,Priest,Pala
Shadowmourne: Pala,DK,Warri

......um es mit der Umstellung deiner Worten zu sagen:



Dominau schrieb:


> also whine du bob.


----------



## J0inm@n (8. April 2010)

KInstinct schrieb:


> "Mami... der Krieger da drüben hat aber einen Kugel mehr Eis bekommen..."
> 
> ...immer diese Heul-Themen






warstyl3r schrieb:


> tja wenn du es so zum heulen findest dann brauchste ja auch kein kommi schreiben und dann auch noch ein blödes




also, ich finde das mit der kugel eis schon passend


----------



## Larmina (8. April 2010)

Exoras schrieb:


> Haben Verstärker zu Classic 2h Kolben genutzt? Oo


Es war in einer Skillung drin ich weiß nur nemme in welchem Baum *grübels*


----------



## BimBamBommel (8. April 2010)

"Imba-roXXor-Full-T9- & Marken-equippter, Äpixx-tragender Progamer-Schurke sucht Anschluss an ICC25/PdoK25. 
Keine Bosserfahrung vorhanden, komplettes Gear über Marken erfarmt, also Movement-Legastheniker! GS 4600+, 2,2K Dps.

Und ich will ne Legendary für Schurken, ohne dafür irgendwas zu tun, weil ich sie sowas von verdient habe!" [/ironie off]

Sorry, aber genau so hört sich der Thread für mich an warstyl3r. 
Du solltest lieber mit deinen 13 Jahren etwas für deine Rechtschreibung tun, anstatt solche Threads zu eröffnen.


----------



## MadMat (8. April 2010)

KInstinct schrieb:


> "Mami... der Krieger da drüben hat aber einen Kugel mehr Eis bekommen..."
> 
> ...immer diese Heul-Themen



Ja, aber die Kugel ist orange farben!!!!! *lach*

Naja, generell kann ichs zumindest nachvollziehen. Einerseits: ist doch egal, andererseits: wer hätte nicht gern was legendäres?
Und wenn man schön sammeln kann: Krieger/Schurke: Blades, Thunderfury; DK/Pala: Schattengram und die ganz ganz weniger Caster/Priester, die dann die 2 Stäbe haben (Naxx/UL).

Hätte seinderzeit gern ein Port nach Kara gemacht ;-)

Mal sehen was kommt. 

Grüße


----------



## xx-elf (8. April 2010)

Hab mir mal aus Jux den ganzen Thread druchgelesen und lese ab jedem 3tem Beitrag das selbe. Als würden sich hier alle mit Copy & Paste gegenseitig kopieren, schon lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema

Es gibt keine Klasse in WoW die soviele Legendarys hatte wie der Schurke. KEINE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renox110 (8. April 2010)

KInstinct schrieb:


> "Mami... der Krieger da drüben hat aber einen Kugel mehr Eis bekommen..."
> 
> ...immer diese Heul-Themen



Das nennt man "B a l a n c i n g".


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Larmina schrieb:


> Es war in einer Skillung drin ich weiß nur nemme in welchem Baum *grübels*



*Erstellt sich Kurz einen Orcschami*

Ich spiel den mal Kurz auf 10, dann sage ich es dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesime (8. April 2010)

XX-Elf hat offensichtlich seine Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht denn sonst wüsste er das es sehr wohl eine Klasse gibt für die es mehr Legendarys gab/gibt als für den Schurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Nämlich den Krieger.Der kann all das tragen was auch der Schurke tragen kann.TF,Illidans Gleven und den Bogen von KJ.Beim Krieger kommen jedoch noch Sulfuras und Schattengram hinzu,die der Schurke beide nicht tragen kann.


----------



## Selidia (8. April 2010)

warstyl3r schrieb:


> Hallo habe ich was verpeilt oder naja kriegen die dks,palas und krieger eine schöne legendary waffe  wie  Schattengram und der rest zbs ein schurke wie ich nichts wenn wer ,was weis bitte sagen  . Und wenn wir wirklich nichts bekommen was hält ihr davon?




Na und? Bekommt eben nicht jeder gleichzeitig ein Legendary, zudem habt IHR Schurken in BC was gehabt.. also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nicht rum und warte ab..


----------



## Fox82 (8. April 2010)

WARSTYL3ER mehr als...

............................................________ 
....................................,.-'"...................``~., 
.............................,.-"..................................."-., 
.........................,/...............................................":, 
.....................,?......................................................\, 
.................../...........................................................,} 
................./......................................................,:`^`..} 
.............../...................................................,:"........./ 
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../ 
............./__.(....."~-,_..............................,:`........../ 
.........../(_...."~,_........"~,_....................,:`........_/ 
..........{.._$;_......"=,_......."-,_.......,.-~-,},.~";/....} 
...........((.....*~_......."=-._......";,,./`..../"............../ 
...,,,___.\`~,......"~.,....................`.....}............../ 
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-" 
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\ 
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__ 
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-, 
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\ 
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\ 
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__ 
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==`` 
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\ 
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................` 

...sag ich dazu nicht!


----------



## Zuraxx (8. April 2010)

Eine WAFFE (kein bogen) Für Hunter und feral dudu´s wäre mal toll, so ne imba Stangenwaffe mit Namen Deathpole oder was zu Deathwing passt
Und halt noch ein CASTER Dolch den man nach einer langen q Reihe bekommt, nachden man einen Splitter von dämonenseele(früher Drachenseele) und deathwings Fangzahn und halt das baldige Zeug (wie urtümliches Saronit) herstellen kann.


----------



## Kerasus (8. April 2010)

Ich finde es echt Lustig wie das Forum hier den Bach runter geht.
Ein gutes Beispiel ist dieser Post.
Der Beitrag umfast jetzt schon 6 Seiten und 5 davon wird nur gemoppt und über den TE geschimpft.
Ich habe echt langsam das Gefühl das einige von euch nur auf solche Gelegenheiten warten um Dampf ab zu lassen nur weil der TE seinen Beitrag ein bischen unglücklich verfast hat.

Aber ich muss auch sagen einige TE sollten ihre Beiträge mal lesen bevor ihr sie der Meute vorwerft da klapts auch mit dem Post.

Zum Thema:
Ich spiele seid der Beta WOW und finde es vollkommen OK das es immer eine Klasse gibt die was Legendäres bekommen kann und wenn ich nicht dabei bin egal.

Ich spiele WoW weil es mir spass macht mit netten Leuten abends was im Spiel zu unternehmen und im TS was spass zu haben.
Und deswegen ist es für mich auch Anreiz genug jemanden der die Chance hat was Legendäres zu bekommen
zu unterstützen und freu mich wenn er es bekommt.
Viele haben die Werte des Online Rollenspiels leider vergessen.

So euch noch viele schöne Stunden in WoW


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Larmina schrieb:


> Es war in einer Skillung drin ich weiß nur nemme in welchem Baum *grübels*


Hab den Schami jtz auf 10.
Es war im Verstärkerbaum.

Zweihandäxte und -Streitkolben

0/1

Ermöglicht euch, Zweihandäxte und Zweihandstreitkolben zu benutzen.


----------



## XBroganX (8. April 2010)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Naja wenn ichs mal so überschlage:
> 
> Thunderfury = Tankwaffe
> Hand of Ragnaros = DD Kolben
> ...



Weiß garnich was ihr alle mit Tankwaffe wollt^^ Meine DK wird demnächst mit Schattenschneide und IRGENDWANN vielleicht sogar Shadowmourne eine sehr glückliche Blut-Tankerine sein :>
Und für den Rest reicht das Ding ja wohl als DD Waffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Erstellt sich Kurz einen Orcschami*
> 
> Ich spiel den mal Kurz auf 10, dann sage ich es dir
> 
> ...




Du? Das war damals heutzutage können die Schamis das ohne Skillung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich hab gekramt in meinem Gedächtnis und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen es müssten die Verstärkerschamis sein *Tadaaa*^^
Edit: erst lesen dann posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gut ist es halt doch noch zu skillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feltor (8. April 2010)

Da jede Klasse bereits einmal ein Legendäry gehabt, hat wirds halt Zeit das man von vorne anfängt. Und da es ziemlich
unfähr wäre von Blizzard den Todesrittern kein Legendäry zu geben, finde ich es gut so das es mal wieder ein Nahkampf 
Legendäry gibt, da in BC eh nur die Kriegsgleven für Schurken und Krieger waren und Thoridal halt für Hunter war.

Da gibt es keinen einzigen Grund dafür auch nur zu maulen.

PS: Mit deinem Gear, und deinen Berufsfähigkeiten würdeste vll. nicht ma die erste Quest für Shadowmourne schaffen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elnor (8. April 2010)

Heult doch nicht! Nu sind Krieger,Palas und DKs mal dran. Healer waren in Ulduar dran. Und Schurken und Rest hatten BC ihre Klingen von Illidan! Mit Cata seit ihr dann wieder dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thedarknesshell (8. April 2010)

zu dem Bogen (hab ihn^^) muss man sagen: war und ist ein hunteritem. Damals zu 25igst geraidet, und da sind immer jäger dabei. Vor allem bei sunwell.  Heute nützt der Bogen nur noch 70igern was, da er z.b. nen schurken wenig interessieren dürfte.

Die einzigen,die nen heul-thread machen dürfen, sind die caster, weil der legendary Stab rausgepatched wurde.

Schurken haben die Kriegsgleven bekommen sollen also nicht rumheulen.(kenn wen der hat beide und mach trotzdem mehr dmg als andere Schurken und ist stufe 80)


----------



## Kjarrigan (8. April 2010)

Zu dem Titel fällt mir nur eins ein:

Ja, Blizzard ganz ganz Pöse fihs....

Das auch nie ein legendary für schurken dabei ist wenn mal eins implementiert wird.... 

MfG Kjar

Edit: /stimme für Legendary's nur für Schurken (und wirklich, NUR für schurken, sonst kriegt keiner unter keinen Umständen welche)


----------



## XBroganX (9. April 2010)

Feltor schrieb:


> Da jede Klasse bereits einmal ein Legendäry gehabt, hat wirds halt Zeit das man von vorne anfängt. Und da es ziemlich
> unfähr wäre von Blizzard den Todesrittern kein Legendäry zu geben, finde ich es gut so das es mal wieder ein Nahkampf
> Legendäry gibt, da in BC eh nur die Kriegsgleven für Schurken und Krieger waren und Thoridal halt für Hunter war.
> 
> ...



Na wenn du das sagst glaub ich dir das natürlich ;D Nur schade, dass ich ne Gilde hab die mir gern dabei hilft undso. Wenn das bei dir nichso is... dein Pech. Was meine Berufe damit zu tun haben versteh ich nich so ganz aber naja. Dass Schattenschneide nur noch Sache des Geldes is, is dir scheinbar entgangen. Saronit zusammenkaufen, den Hammer holn und das einzig vllt problematische sind die 2 Blute zu bekommen. Wobei man sich da die Gildenstamm gern hilft ;D
Und mein Gear is dafür, dass die DK knapp 2 Wochen 80 is sicher nich schlecht du gimp -.-


----------



## Schustrij (9. April 2010)

XBroganX schrieb:


> Na wenn du das sagst glaub ich dir das natürlich ;D Nur schade, dass ich ne Gilde hab die mir gern dabei hilft undso. Wenn das bei dir nichso is... dein Pech. Was meine Berufe damit zu tun haben versteh ich nich so ganz aber naja. Dass Schattenschneide nur noch Sache des Geldes is, is dir scheinbar entgangen. Saronit zusammenkaufen, den Hammer holn und das einzig vllt problematische sind die 2 Blute zu bekommen. Wobei man sich da die Gildenstamm gern hilft ;D
> Und mein Gear is dafür, dass die DK knapp 2 Wochen 80 is sicher nich schlecht du gimp -.-



Dein Gear ist TOLL, DU ALLEINE bist der BESTE ! Ist es das was du hören wolltest ?

2 Wochen 80 ? und dann noch so ein kack equipp ? man hast du eine kack Gilde !

BTW wenn wir schon das Gear Flamen !

Was ist mit Sockel sind die auf Frostwolf alle ausverkauft oder muss man nicht Sockel ?


----------



## XBroganX (9. April 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> Dein Gear ist TOLL, DU ALLEINE bist der BESTE ! Ist es das was du hören wolltest ?
> 
> 2 Wochen 80 ? und dann noch so ein kack equipp ? man hast du eine kack Gilde !
> 
> ...



das is mein dd gear um das ich mich bisher 0,garnich gekümmert habe -.- tank gear is auf icc niveau also stfu. 
und nein ich bin sicher nich der beste, tollste usw. Ich finds einfach nur putzig dass da mal wieder einer urteilt der nur das sec gear gesehn hat, weil ich grad durchn unglücklichen Zufall mal dd in ner ini war  Tut mir Leid, dass die armory nur alle 4 oder 6 stunden upped unc nich alle 5 Minuten. Werd Blizzard deswegen mal flamen gehn.


----------



## Rodulf (9. April 2010)

seit wann ist thunder fury ne crap-tankwaffe?

ich tank damit am sonntag immernoch die 80er hero inis, der procc von dem Teil ist mal so der mega Aggro pusher, ich geh damit soagr manchmal ins Bg weil der -20% Attackspeed + der procc doch einige PvPler überrascht


----------

